# Any way to upload .pps or .ppt files?



## FireLance (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi, I would like to seek help from the more technically comptent members of this community. I've done up a .pps file (about 96 kb), but was unable to upload it. Is there any way to do so? I've thought of saving it with a different extension and advising those interested to change the extension, but I wasn't sure if that's advisable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2004)

What's a .pps file?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 29, 2004)

Well



			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> Only certain types of files may be attached: these are the valid file extensions for files to be attached to this forum: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt xls zip.




You should just convert it to pdf files, or alternatively 'cheat' the system by zipping it.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 29, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> What's a .pps file?




PowerPoint format


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 29, 2004)

They are space hogs.  what I would do is zip them first and then attactment them.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, just zip it.  Sounds like the easiest solution.


----------



## FireLance (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks, all. My animated Powerpoint presentation on why square spaces make sense has just been uploaded .


----------

